# Zombies or Clowns?



## maxmelt86 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have been debating back and forth on which theme I should go for this year. I normally do a haunted house incorporating a theme for each room but this year I want to focus on one theme. Zombies are my favorite and I would be able to pull of more easily on a large scale, however, clowns have always been the scariest feature of my house by far. Only thing is I don't have enough stuff for the clowns to put in every room of my haunted house and it would cost a pretty penny to do so.

So with that said I was wondering if I could get your input on which I should do this year?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Zombie clowns. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree with debbie5. You can take whatever zombies you already have, and "clown them up" ... creepily, of course.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

I hadn't thought of that, but zombie clowns would be great. :smilekin: I don't find clowns that scary, but if your guests are freaked out by them, go ahead and keep them.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I saw your post and immediately thought of the movie zombieland. One of the main characters says that the one thing he hates more than zombies is clowns and of course at the end he encounters a zombie clown double whammy!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

I have to agree. You kinda answered your own question. You like zombies, the public likes clowns, do both. Everybody is happy!

You really only need to add small things to a zombie to make it a zombie clown. A cheap wig, big gawdy bowtie, face paint (lots of different ways to do creepy clown paint). Just a few ideas.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I am doing both this year.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I have always liked zombies, and I think that lends itself to more variety as there are so many different types of zombies to make. This also doesn't force you to make an entire haunt full of circus themed things, though as others have mentioned, zombie clowns can be a part of your house too. In my opinion, a little bit of the clown theme really goes a long way. You become desensitized quickly to them, I think.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

yup. Zombie-clowns and "why not both?" pop into my mind as well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

If you limit yourself to just clowns, the coulrophobics in the crowd will not come in. If you do zombies and clowns, you'll get more customers.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

coulrophobics, BioHC? Thought I knew what it meant but had to be sure and looked it up. 

I don't mind normal circus clowns but zombify them or bloody them up and it totally creeps me out! Go for both, zombify them!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, apparently today is my big word day of the week. 

On a serious note, why not do one or two zombie clown rooms, and the rest of the haunt a zombie free for all?


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> Zombie clowns. Best of both worlds.


Yep. Zombie clown's. That's already the plan for my theme for 2013 haha.


----------

